# LGB handcar speed



## jpcorrao (Nov 25, 2021)

Is there a way to increase the speed of my handcar? I’m trying to match the speed of my engine so it looks like it‘s chasing the handcar.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This question looks really familiar, didn't you ask this about a loco and a tender?

How did you solve that problem? I would think a similar solution.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are running the small 2001 gustav type engine then it does not run fast. Only way is to slow down the engine which is difficult to do with DC. DCC equipped engines can be run slower as each engine has individual speed controls due to the decoder inside and the same for R/C controlled battery equipped engines.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, on DC you can use a "voltage dropper" (diodes) to slow down the faster loco.

Again, how did you solve your identical question you raised on a different loco?

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Put a "cat whisker" between the hand car and engine and let the engine push it along. 😺


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Pushing the Gustav/2001 hand car will strip the single drive gear.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Which is why it needs to be disengaged/removed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, no joy in getting an answer about solving the virtually identical problem asked in a previous post.

I would suggest the solution I suggested before, in the other thread.

Greg


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

jpcorrao said:


> Is there a way to increase the speed of my handcar? I’m trying to match the speed of my engine so it looks like it‘s chasing the handcar.


BAGRS put opposing magnets on the front of the loco and the back of the handcar. You have to remove the gearing first in the handcar but the effect is quite convincing. Kids always think the loco is going to hit the handcar but it always speeds up out of the way.


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Russell Miller said:


> BAGRS put opposing magnets on the front of the loco and the back of the handcar. You have to remove the gearing first in the handcar but the effect is quite convincing. Kids always think the loco is going to hit the handcar but it always speeds up out of the way.


I did this with an ebay handcar that came without a motor. Works great!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to the op's question, use a diode voltage dropper in series with one of the motor leads on the faster loco...

By fine tuning the number of diodes, you can get it pretty close.






Misc. electronics


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> By fine tuning the number of diodes, you can get it pretty close.


I bought a bunch of 6 amp diodes and used them to drop the 16.8 V from my 14.4V Li battery pack so it was 14 V or less. My 12V ESC didn't like anything over 14V.
(I have now replaced them with a 12V regulator board. It works much better!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have to be careful, if it is a normal 3 terminal series pass regulator, then it can generate heat. The diode solution I have suggested will not generate heat.

Greg


----------



## jpcorrao (Nov 25, 2021)

Russell Miller said:


> BAGRS put opposing magnets on the front of the loco and the back of the handcar. You have to remove the gearing first in the handcar but the effect is quite convincing. Kids always think the loco is going to hit the handcar but it always speeds up out of the way.


Russell, excellent solution. Thank you.


----------

